# Pastry Chef's



## wellminded1

Anyone here have any suggestions on what type of knife /equipment roll to buy a young pastry chef? Needs to fit measuring cups,spoons, off sets of all sizes, a moleskin, etc.


----------



## 3200+++

good question... what comes into mind right now:

a long serrated knife to slice génoise/dacquoise and other soft cooked pastes?

a sugar thermometer (that can go higher in temp than regular ones)

a sugar copper russe for caramel

a sugar lamp

a set of good whips if you dont use machines (matfer rock)

a set of good heat compliant maryses (soft spatulas) to save some more stuff, and be able to use them on hot stuff without ruining them (black ones from matfer too) 

a good petty to slice fruits


----------



## wellminded1

Now I need a roll to fit all this hahaha, prefer not to use a tool box.


----------



## 3200+++

lol 

then i would stick with one good petty; one good gyuto, one good long serrated knife and a soft spatula. i have all this in my roll  along with other knives.

but i would recommend to buy now and then your gear, when you feel the need. in a kitchen or another you wont need the same knives, i guess it's probably same in pastry.

and if you are starting in this profession, first: congrats, second, most of the gear needed should be at your disposal where you work. buy your own things when you will feel limited by the hardware at your disposal (this shouldn't come too fast)


----------



## Chuckles

http://www.jbprince.com/knife-bags-...brown-leather-with-three-interior-pockets.asp

My lady is a pastry chef. She keeps a tool box with a lock with the cheaper misc stuff at work and uses a knife roll to take the knives home each day.

Hope this helps.


----------



## wellminded1

I think you misunderstood the question, I am looking to buy something to carry all of this equipment. It is for my girlfriend. she has tools but no way to carry them.


----------



## 3200+++

oh!sorry you're right english is not my native language 

i have this 







i have used it for 10 years and it remains strong. i'd recommend it.


----------



## rdm_magic

I think chuckles has the right idea; You're going to have to keep the stuff thats easily replaceable at work in a box or something, and take the more valuable stuff home in a regular bag. I don't see any way to reasonably take whisks, knives, spatulas, spoons, cups, scales etc to and from work every day.


----------



## wellminded1

Thanks guys, she might like that bag from jb, wish me luck. hahah


----------



## 3200+++

good luck and you're welcome for the answers, sporry again if i misunderstood at first.


----------



## wellminded1

No need to apologize, you gave me some wonderful gift ideas.


----------



## Brad Gibson

why are pastry chefs knives so dull all the time?


----------



## wellminded1

Not my girls. hahaha


----------



## Brad Gibson

LOL!!


----------



## Jmadams13

Im a baker and I still have the sharpest knives in the kitchen, lol. But I do have some line time during the week, lol. 

I would suggest a simple duffel like shoulder bag that a simple roll can fit into. I have a 10$ duffel from target that my knife bag goes into, and all my bread tools that I transport as well. It has a few pockets inside for delicate things like my thermo and timers and such, and I made dividers out of old plastic binders to separate everything else. Not bad for my bicycle commute. If I drove, all my non-knife tools would go into a large tackle box or the like. Ill try to remember to get pics when I get home from vacation.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

I know a lot of pastry chefs that use husky tool bags. Like the one you get at homedepot. Kind of a cross between a tool box and duffle bag. Kobi makes a duffle designed for chefs that also fits a kobi kit in the side. Heard good things.


----------



## lanel

im going to give a +1 for the koobi kit, i dont do pastry but it holds tons of stuff and has a dedicated pocket for smaller items. I have had mine for about 6 years now and its the old style, its still rocking. www.koobikit.com


----------



## wellminded1

Thanks for the input fellas.


----------

